# B12?



## levma (Apr 7, 2015)

Anyone here had any experience with B12 injections helping to improve sex drive? My wife has had zero sex drive for the last five months and was recently diagnosed with a B12 deficiency. Just wondering if I should be expecting this to be the cure.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Are you meeting all her Emotional Needs? What Love Busters are you doing that make her unhappy? How often do you go on dates? If you're hoping for a miracle, make sure you've done the background work first. 

A Summary of Dr. Harley's Basic Concepts

The Most Important Emotional Needs

Love Busters

Three States of Mind in Marriage


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

levma said:


> Anyone here had any experience with B12 injections helping to improve sex drive? My wife has had zero sex drive for the last five months and was recently diagnosed with a B12 deficiency. Just wondering if I should be expecting this to be the cure.


OMG, if only it were that easy! 

Perhaps it might help, but odds are it will most definitely have zero impact other than a temporary placebo effect. Think of it as a multiplication problem. What can you multiply with zero to finally get yourself away from the number zero? First step is to reverse the equation and divide by zero! What, how do you do that? 

...it works like this, "OK I'm aroused and I am going to assume that nothing will work for my wife. How many times a day can I not get my wife aroused? BOOM! Now you can brag about how talented you are at not getting your wife aroused, hopefully the two of you can have a good laugh at that, and that moment right THEN is the spark of creation created my a mathematical impossibility. Right at that moment you grab your wife and kiss her with a huge smile!

Cheers,
Badsanta


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I use B12 sublingual for energy. I recently learned that vegetarians usually need more B12. All of the natural sources are animal based. Looking over the post 2 years ago (4/15) I'm not sure why we are offering general relationship advice here. In fact now that the kid has started kindergarten things should be loosening up at home. I'm not sure of any link between low libido and vitamin B12 deficency.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

I've never heard of B12 improving libido. I can't say one way or the other. I will say that I drink a 5-Hour Energy every day. It keeps me from getting sleepy. It doesn't have any effect on my libido, though, in my opinion. I've always been HD anyway.


----------



## levma (Apr 7, 2015)

My wife has continually told me that I am not the cause of her issues. She said that the hottest guy could be in bed with her and she would still have no desire to have sex. She says not to take it personally, but that's easier said than done. For the last five months, sex has been non-existent. Before that, it has been dwindling from a few times per month, to once a month, to once every couple months. She is on anti-depressants and birth control as well, both of which I am aware can cause low sex drive. But she has been on those as long as I have known her, so thought that low B12 might be the problem. Googling B12, there are articles that indicate that it will boost your sex drive, so was wondering if there is anyone out there that has found this to be a cure. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Yea, almost dead on..D!ck.

Be the twelve things that she needs.

1) A listener.
2) A listener, not a parrot who hears but does not [care to] comprehend.
3) A fixer. No, do not try to fix her! Fix stuff around the cave.
4) A hugger, when no hug is expected and the hug is not a lead up to sex.
5) A looker. No, not being good looking, a look-her in the eye when she talks. Not looking every which way but at her face.
6) A romantic. Some like this a lot. All like it some.
7) A talker. talk about what interests her. Talk about YOUR feelings. Careful, they cannot handle the truth!
9) An eater. take her to nice restaurants regularly.
10) A traveler. take her on weekend getaways and yearly to cool places. Let her decide every other year.
11) A lover. Take her to bed and do an excellent job on her mind and on her soft places.
12) A man of action. No passive co-dependents wanted. You do no need to be controlling, but you must lead on some fronts.

Yes, get the shots. B vitamins increase energy, skin health. B-complex tablets are good. 

Get her on a weekly Vitamin D supplement. Then take her outside to some secluded area and expose her soft skin to sunlight. Go and ahead and peek. Hydrate her, rub some sun block lotion on her. Enough...I am getting restless.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Get her depression under control. Those G'd Damn meds take the fight and flutch out of so many good men and women.

She needs Uppers not Downers. I am not a doctor. This is a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Do a google search on "libido B12". A lot of links come up discussing B12's affect on libdo.

Here is just one link.

Vitamin B12 and your Sex Drive | Vitamin B12 Patch

I agree with the others about working on your relationship.

To add to @turnera's links, the books written by Dr. Harley could be a great help to both of you:

"Love Busters" 
"His Needs, Her Needs"

But that said, it might also be wise to see if the B12 helps.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Has your wife been diagnosed with depression? Is she on any meds for depression?


----------



## levma (Apr 7, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> Has your wife been diagnosed with depression? Is she on any meds for depression?


She has been diagnosed with general anxiety, but not depression. Tried numerous different meds, but have never found anything that is perfect. She had been trying new meds recently, but has now switched back to her old ones which is the best she has found. So could be the new meds rather than low B12 which is causing the zero sex drive. Argh! Too many variables!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

levma said:


> She has been diagnosed with general anxiety, but not depression. Tried numerous different meds, but have never found anything that is perfect. She had been trying new meds recently, but has now switched back to her old ones which is the best she has found. So could be the new meds rather than low B12 which is causing the zero sex drive. Argh! Too many variables!


Many anti-depressants and anti anxiety drugs cause low libido. What drug is she on if you don't mind sharing that?

Has she tried non-drug methods of controlling her anxiety?


----------



## levma (Apr 7, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> Many anti-depressants and anti anxiety drugs cause low libido. What drug is she on if you don't mind sharing that?
> 
> Has she tried non-drug methods of controlling her anxiety?


Cymbalta. It has been the only one that even works moderately well for her. She has tried counseling as well, but that has not helped. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Introduce her to Marmite. 

I have it on toast every morning. I eat a near vegetarian diet and B12 is not easy to get naturally. Marmite is an excellent source. 

Odo has no complaints!


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Cobalamin? Really? I've never heard of a deficiency of vitamin B12 causing lack of sex drive...fatigue, yes, but not lack of sex drive.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

Cymbalta and birth control both have negative side effects on libido. Has she tried Wellbutrin?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

levma said:


> Cymbalta. It has been the only one that even works moderately well for her. She has tried counseling as well, but that has not helped.


Yep, loss of libido is a very common side effect of Cymbalta.

Counseling does not fix the underlying problems that cause anxiety. It can get a person to address certain life situations if they the anxiety is situational. But if it's not, counseling will not fix it. With situational depression and/or anxiety, counseling can help the person fix/face the situation that is causing the problem. But with non-situational depression/anxiety counseling really only gives a person tools to handle ongoing depression/anxiety. Generally it's because persistent depression/anxiety is chemical based. 

There are things besides and depressants and anti anxiety drugs that can reduce or get ride of these things. For example, it's been found that regular exercise is just as effective as the drugs in most cases.

Here is a link to a book that might help you and your wife.

Change Your Brain, Change Your Life (Revised and Expanded): The Breakthrough Program for Conquering Anxiety, Depression, Obsessiveness, Lack of Focus, Anger by Daniel G. Amen M.D.


----------



## levma (Apr 7, 2015)

Luvher4life said:


> Cymbalta and birth control both have negative side effects on libido. Has she tried Wellbutrin?


Yes. Not effective. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Luvher4life said:


> Cymbalta and birth control both have negative side effects on libido. Has she tried Wellbutrin?


I've heard of that as well


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Too bad Wellbutrin does not work for her. It usually increases libido.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

levma said:


> Yes. Not effective.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


How about nefazodone or Mirtazapine (Remeron)? These SSRIs seem to have less sexual side effects. I'm not saying the Cymbalta is actually the cause, but it does have negative effects on libido in anywhere from 30-70% of those taking it. Even birth control pills can have negative effects on libido. With that combination it seems the chances are pretty high that the medicines are causing the majority of the LD, provided that everything else is good in the relationship.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

well here is the $64 question, has any woman on here taken B12 and found an increase in libido?

a lot of these "my supplement is best" online blogs are pure B.S.

the only thing i have heard for sure helps the libido is bioidentical HRT seeds for women over 45 years old.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

levma said:


> My wife has continually told me that I am not the cause of her issues. She said that the hottest guy could be in bed with her and she would still have no desire to have sex.


My wife once complained to her doctor about having ZERO libido. Hearing her say that did not phase me one bit and at the time I was much more concerned that her other health issues be addressed so that she could become as healthy as possible. As for her "zero libido" I knew that I could manage to work with that. 

So how does one approach a partner that has zero libido and improve their interest in sex? You don't! You work on other things and then as things improve you learn that your partner's sexual response is much different than your own and has likely been healthy all along.

SCIENTIFIC HYPOTHESIS #1 - Women only experience sexual pleasure in the form of an evolutionary jackpot. Because we are all made up of the same parts, just arranged into different places, women also get to enjoy the urge to orgasm which is only critical in procreation for the male. (This is recent research, not old school and close minded crap). Essentially woman have orgasms for the same reason men have nipples. 


SCIENTIFIC HYPOTHESIS #2 - Sexual pleasure is derived from personal development and validation. Some of us want to please others, and some of us want to be pleased. Some of us have never learned how to be selfish and others have never learned to be selfless. For those in social work doing the most selfless jobs, it is very well know that you can not help others unless you can first help yourself. Sometimes it is actually the most difficult for one to learn how to be selfish, simply because they don't feel deserving of anything. Personal development in a marriage with regards to learning how to be better at both being selfish and selfless improves sexual wellbeing. 

SCIENTIFIC HYPOTHESIS #3 - Everyone's sexual response is DIFFERENT! Most often the model of what is required from a male in order to successfully procreate is mistakingly used by both men and women as a standard model of what sex should be like. Because we are all made up of the same parts but put together differently, many women grow up thinking they are sexually broken when comparing themselves to a male and may never understand that they are actually perfectly healthy and capable of something perhaps even more profound sexually than a male because they grew up comparing themselves to the wrong model of sexuality. 

SCIENTIFIC HYPOTHESIS #4 - Everyone is healthy exactly as they are.

So @levma perhaps you just need to keep a very open mind and help your wife discover herself sexually and learn to appreciate that she may very well be healthy just the way she is. Perhaps she enjoys too much being selfless and always helping other and meanwhile never caring for herself. An easy way to teach her to be selfish is by allowing HER to help you, even if you don't need help! It will give her a sense of purpose and belonging, and then you can teach her that she also has to help herself as well before helping you.

Sincerely, 
Badsanta


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

In most cases, no pill increases libido. Some things depress libido, and removing them brings libido to its "default" level for that person. So if your wife is suffering from B12 deficiency, and that deficiency is depressing her libido, then maybe B12 supplements will help. But if your wife has satisfactory levels of B12, adding more B12 in all likelihood will not increase her libido. Except maybe via the placebo effect.

As I have said many times, if there were a pill your spouse could take to increase their libido, and it worked, we would all know about it. Everyone knows about viagra. Pfizer has made billions of dollars of profit from that blue pill. If there were a pill that increased libido, we would know who made billions off that, too.


----------

